# Vintage Timex



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

hi all just acquired this vintage timex I am told its over 50 years old its not running any ideas were I start getting it up and running againhttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w433/graeme586/WP_20160826_002_zpsdfiibiwv.jpg


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats a very easy question to answer.

You need this place he is a Timex expert and has lots of spares, not expensive to deal with either.

http://www.woodlandtechnical.co.uk/


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

According to their website they are not taking on new customers. Rye Time is another one I believe that is cutting back on repairs


----------



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

ok thanks for the info I have tried to get the back off but no success and don't want to damage the case


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

What is the caseback? I assume if its a vintage watch it will have a snap on case back which is not that difficult to remove if you have the right tools (Don't buy one of those cheap snap on case back removers from China as they are near useless) The case back will usually have a small lip to remove the case back and a decent tool will do it not causing any damage to the watch. You will also need a tool to re-seal the case back but again, not expensive and obviously once you have them you can use them again on any watch.

I think also you need to consider the value of the watch to the cost of a service. A watch service can cost around £100 to have it done properly so you need to consider if the watch is worth the service. Unfortunately, many vintage watches especially the likes of Timex can be bought on ebay for as little as £10 or even less if you can find on at a car boot or online and the movements are usually nothing remarkable so many see them as not worth the money in comparison to say a vintage Omega or the like. Its a pity because there are so many excellent vintage watches out there but people are thinking more profit than actual use. You could always consider you are spending say £110 on a watch that you are going to enjoy for many years the alternative would be to buy some new Chinese movement unknown quantity that wont have anything close to the pedigree of a vintage watch.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good vintage watch choice. i have an old timex the plates are screwed together rather than riveted. once you get the back off, there are several designs to get the stem out (starting with a screw and various lever lock designes). fortunely for you there several timex collectors and dissasembly references. good luck luck. vinn


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

p.s.; if the case back has a small lip ( for a "tool"), you can usually snap it back on with the thumbs. it would to know the age of the watch. vinn


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

ZenArcade said:


> According to their website they are not taking on new customers. Rye Time is another one I believe that is cutting back on repairs


 By special appointment.

Email and ask.


----------



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

its between 50 & 60 years old cant seem to find anyway to remove back http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w433/graeme586/WP_20160827_004_zpsmbmxwstu.jpg


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Could you post up the photos on the forum please?


----------



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

that's the back giving me all the trouble this is the front


----------

